# My Oscar smoking a Crayfish...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Look at this photo of my oscar smoking a native crayfish like a cigar.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

HAHA, great pic


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

It was one of this native PR crayfish also different to the common aquarium crayfish.(baby)This crayfish grow to 10''-12'' or more,also kept 2 or 3 in my community because are very peaceful toward fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i fed my oscar a 5" long crayfish. it was funny as hell. when he bit it one of the pinchers just popped off


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice picture


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I put a cray in my tank to feed my juvi P's but its about the same size as them so now they're all friends. I pulled its big ass claw off so that they'd get used to each other before he had a weapon on him. PEACE


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> I put a cray in my tank to feed my juvi P's but its about the same size as them so now they're all friends. I pulled its big ass claw off so that they'd get used to each other before he had a weapon on him. PEACE


 was it easy to pull off? did you have to bend and crack it or did you just pull it straight off?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Smoking may harm your baby


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL... that was a good one :laugh:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool shot.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh man, thats bad!!!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

was it easy to pull off? did you have to bend and crack it or did you just pull it straight off? [/quote]
I just went in real slow with a scissors until i had it around his arm, then grab it real quick and he backed up and pulled it off for me, it came right off. I didnt even have to cut it cause i didnt press hard with the scissors, he pulled his own arm off.


----------



## chevygirl (Apr 25, 2004)

nice picture man...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

POTM! POTM!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Xenon said:


> POTM! POTM!


 For the POTM of May?no problem i'm in.


----------

